# Using FDE GELI nvme on a new system.



## quakerdoomer (Dec 21, 2022)

What is the correct way of using your existing full disk GELI encrypted FreeBSD system's nvme on a new system?
I take regular backiups -  full disk clones with dc3dd, clonezilla etc. onto a separate external USB disk and have also successfully replaced it back onto the same laptop, but today upon trying the same SSD on another laptop (same model, built, everything), FreeBSD (although took me to the boot prompt) didn't accept my password.

Whats going on? Isn't my /boot supposed to be on the SSD? I can see a /boot present on my SSD.
If my EFI partition of my original  has the boot files
`# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/nvd0p1             /boot/efi       msdosfs rw              2       2`

I take if I reinstall FreeBSD with the same GELI password onto the new system and then add my old disk, it should work, but it does not accept my password as is?

Any solutions as to how boot my FDE SSD on a new system?


----------



## quakerdoomer (Dec 26, 2022)

Let me simplify the question: If I use my SSD on a new laptop and boot FreeBSD with the correct GELI password, should it just accept my password and proceed as expected? I am entering the correct password but it says password incorrect.


----------

